# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: What's the best Malawi cichlid for beginners?

## AquaticQuotient.com

Going for a Malawi set-up? Jeremy Gay has some advice on stocking.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

